
Brain scanners can tell what you're thinking about - jlhamilton
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20427323.500-brain-scanners-can-tell-what-youre-thinking-about.html
======
Semiapies
This will only increase the snake-oil efforts of companies trying to hawk
brain-scans as the new "honesty test".

